# Help on removing Mr cement off of scale model



## ck22lfa (Jul 11, 2011)

HI everyone I got a lot of extra cement on and across a seam line joining upper half to lower half is there anything that will remove the adhesive from the plastic without softening or damaging the plastic surface of the model. I've heard something about simple green removing paint off models can it be used to remove glue as well. I would love to hear what others do to tackle this problem.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Mr. Cement is a solvent type glue that works by melting the plastic. You can't usually remove these glues the way you can with paint. The best thing is to let it dry THOROUGHLY and then sand the area down. Any attempt to remove it while it is still wet will just make it worse.

What kind of Mr. Cement did you use? Mr. Cement S type and Mr. Cement Limone are as thin as water and won't build up.


----------



## ck22lfa (Jul 11, 2011)

I am using mr hobby mr cement deluxe with the yellow top. The glue has pooled up in some places. The model is in 1/400 scale and I don't want to lose any details so I am looking for an alternative way to sanding it off of the model. I hope someone has an idea on how to do this. Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ehhhhhhhh you sand it. Thats about it. I have some Mr. Cement and Mr. Cement Deluxe. I rarely use them because they are thick and will ooze out onto the model. Since they are thick and tacky I do use them to stick small parts on sometimes. The stuff to get is Mr. Cement S, which is super thin. You can hold the parts together and flow Mr. Cement S down the seam.

when the glue itself is dry you can try to carefully trim/scrape it off, or sand it down with a variety of tools. X-Acto makes some very fine miniature files that are useful. I use sanding sticks/pads a lot. You can also cut a thinner strip of sandpaper and CA glue it to a narrow strip of wood or plastic to make a custom tool. But, ultimately, you are going to have to sand it off.


----------



## ck22lfa (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks with a little work I got it off time to buy some thin cement


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is the stuff to get. It isn't very common so I buy it from Lucky Model in Hong Kong. But, Tamiya Extra Thin is very good and pretty easy to find. Even Hobbytown sells it.


----------

